# Audi Phatnoise - Alternative sync program???



## alphazero (Aug 16, 2000)

Does anyone know of an alternative sync program for the Phatnoise music system (especially for a Vista)?
It seems Phatnoise doesn't support the software anymore. I found it annoying to use in the first place anyway.
Alternatives?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Audi Phatnoise - Alternative sync program??? (alphazero)*

Phatnoise Media Manager using some workarounds is pretty much your only shot for vista.


----------

